# Cartagena!!!!!!



## hosein_300 (Nov 18, 2006)

beautiful pics


----------



## ECM (Oct 17, 2006)

I love this city because it has old zones but it also has modern and rich zones.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

More photos


----------



## dres2k (Feb 9, 2007)

cartagena es simplemente espectacular!!!! me encanta la mezcla entre arquitectura moderna (Bocagrande, Laguito) y colonial (ciudad vieja, manga)

me encantó la foto tomada desde el cafe del mar


----------



## xanpo_pegna (Jun 13, 2007)

Cartagena.... hermosa ciudad, por cierto las playas del tayrona, para un medio de turismo en Inglaterra fueron consideradas las segundas más bellas del mundo (en un ranking de 10 playas) en el ranking la ganadora fue una playa española... mientras que de latinoamerica solo aparecen Colombia y Brasil


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Gracias por los comentarios. 
Si, la playa tayrona es simplemente hermosa.


----------



## Escribo_y_Leo (Jun 14, 2007)

Buenas fotos.


----------



## perekamuda (Oct 5, 2002)

cwilson758 said:


> I don't want to sound like a dumb american, but is it safe?


why not?? Holland America line has routinely harboured in Cartagena and promoted this city as an important trip as well attracting tourist destination for its middle-high class passengers boarding on their ships. I had seen it from the brochures.

Anyway the highrises that create the city skyline looks very cool 
....distant views especially the waterfronts remind me a lot of Panama City


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

I love this photo. What do you think?


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

BELÍSSIMA!


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

looooot of sexy chicas foolin' around there


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

More Photos!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)




----------



## Melissa C. Holguin (Feb 15, 2008)

Well, aside from the old city, Cartagena is a dumphole, with shantytowns wherever you walk.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Just found a credit near the beginning... thanks alejoaoa.
As new pictures get added, we should all get into the habit
of crediting them as accurately as we can. Thank you.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Melissa C. Holguin said:


> Well, aside from the old city, Cartagena is a dumphole, with shantytowns wherever you walk.


If you say so...:nuts:


----------



## medpaisa19 (Jun 5, 2007)

^^^^ totally agree with you, it's obvious she hasn't been to Cartagena at least in the past 5 years because no one sane would make such statements if they recently have traveled there, Bocagrande, Manga, Laguito, Castillo Grande, pie de popa, and many more neighborhoods of Cartagena are gorgeous and VERY far away from being dumpholes.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Cartagena's skyline

Mas del impresionante skyline de Cartagena cortesía del forista TT.


----------



## PeterPaisa (Apr 13, 2008)

Brutal!!!! me encanta la diversidad de Colombia!!!


----------



## Vini2 (Jun 19, 2007)

Very beautiful city!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

*CARTAGENA*, it's all about the magic 















































































































































































































































Garcia Marquez's house



















From flickr.


----------



## ΚΡΕΜΝΟΣ ΗΑΔΓΙΩΑΣ (Sep 21, 2008)

Excuse me alejo

AASHMEDD









Aetokremnos said:


> *EL IMPECABLE CENTRO HISTORICO DE CARTAGENA*
> 
> Ese ambiente que se vive en las noches de cartagena es inigualable
> 
> ...


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

WOW!! Cartagena is just stunning..:drool: 

Absolutely beautiful photos! Thx guys :cheers1:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Noo aeto, pero definitivamente estas empeñado en saboterarme ese post, jaja.

Igual, no las quites porfavor.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

CARTAGENA, it's all about the magic: indeed it is :cheers: Cartagena is very nice, amazing city :cheers:


----------



## Smallville (Jan 31, 2007)

Beautifiul! Beautiful! I love the architecture. Simply stunning.


----------



## Gauthier (Nov 10, 2009)

The old colonial town looks so beautiful!!


----------



## leoracademico (Feb 12, 2008)

que belleza que es Cartagena por dios!..saludos!.


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

alejoaoa said:


> They did a famous movie here in the 1980s with Michael Douglas i think
> it was a scene with crocodiles... i think the movie was called the romancing the green stone or maybe i am confusing it with some other location?
> 
> I just found the answer
> ...


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

hellospank25 said:


> They did a famous movie here in the 1980s with Michael Douglas i think
> it was a scene with crocodiles... i think the movie was called the romancing the green stone or maybe i am confusing it with some other location?
> 
> I just found the answer
> ...


:lol::lol::lol:

Viva México!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ BTW, i also remember that movie with M. Douglas and De Vito


----------

